
The State of Cloud Computing in 2011 (Infographic) - socialized
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/06/the-state-of-cloud-computing.php
======
Khao
This infographic doesn't give me any info at all! The numbers don't make any
sense.

"Most popular guest OS in the cloud : 66% Windows, 83% Linux." How am I
supposed to interpret that? This equals to 152% of most popular guest OS

------
socialized
Some people are going to use both Windows AND Linux so that's how that's
possible.

